# Starting your own wine business PDF



## jswordy (Mar 28, 2012)

The University of Tennessee has produced a nice pamphlet on starting your own wine business. Again, some of the information is for Tennessee only, but the vast majority applies to any location.

https://utextension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/PB1688.pdf

Notable are the section on Facilities Approval (Good Management Practices), Equipping a Winery, and especially Mistakes and Misconceptions of a Start-Up Winery. Enjoy!


----------

